# Schwinn tiger one owner. Valuation??



## 41 Ironman (Feb 15, 2014)

I have my second ever bike. A red Schwinn Tiger, 3 spd, Hand Brakes and Rat Trap (rear)

It doesn't look like I'll get around to doing a restore on it. It is all original even the tires and handgrips.

I rode it to school and delivered a 6 mile paper route with it for several years. It was my main source of transportation until I turned 16.

It will need some paint and likely new cables and possibly a new rear 3 spd hub. Now that I think about it it will need new pedals as well. (I had some memorable crashes as a kid) More hide damage then bike damage if I recall correctly.

Thanks for the help


----------



## rhenning (Feb 16, 2014)

You need at least pictures for any kind of value.  If it needs all of what you mentioned and maybe more it will cost more to fix it than you could sell it for.  For example a good restoration paint job costs about $150+ and you can find nice Tigers for $200.  Put it on E-Bay with a no reserve aution and you will get what it is worth.  Also don't believe what you see on Pawn Stars and Pickers as most of the bikes they show are set ups not found in the wild.  Roger


----------



## 41 Ironman (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you for the advice and help. I know about the T.V. land shows. It's all about setups and conflicts for the producers to "put interest into the content."
41


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes it is kinda hard to put a valuation on something you cant see.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 13, 2014)

I bought an all original really nice 1962 three speed in 2009 for $325 now I've seen them go in this condition for about $600 ill post a pic later but in bad shape like it seems your is maybe $150 or so


----------

